# Looks like she got her ferret...



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Remember the Bolton rats.... http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/162716-paws-claws-yet-another.html

Well I think she got her Ferrets....



> hi i have a male ferret he has been snipped. he is a polecat colour and dose not bite. reason for getting rid is because he dose not get on with my female.


:mad5:

I mean if this was a one off....well I don't know anything about ferrets so not sure how easy bonding is.....but it's the fact she has lasted less than a month with the poor creatures!!!!!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Remember the Bolton rats.... http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/162716-paws-claws-yet-another.html
> 
> Well I think she got her Ferrets....
> 
> ...


Oh ffs...I seriously wish someone could just ban her from owning animals ARGH :mad5:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> Oh ffs...I seriously wish someone could just ban her from owning animals ARGH :mad5:


Agreed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

and has she offered it free to good home or a price tag on it?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> and has she offered it free to good home or a price tag on it?


Seems to be yes.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Send me link via PM


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Send me link via PM


PM'd u!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Wish I could take on the ferret tbh, never had one before, they fascinate me!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh ffs... what a rediculous person  x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh no...silly me....she wants £7 for him


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Oh no...silly me....she wants £7 for him


Daft Cw


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Daft Cw


Yup I know...am just ignoring her.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

how old is he, sometimes ferrets take time to accept one another, if hes castrated i cant see him being that nasty unless he is an older lone ferret he just needs time, some never accept to being together but it can take a few weeks


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> how old is he, sometimes ferrets take time to accept one another, if hes castrated i cant see him being that nasty unless he is an older lone ferret he just needs time, some never accept to being together but it can take a few weeks


I have no idea...If I'm honest I think she is just getting rid. But if you want I can pm you the link and feel free to advise her.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

out of interest where is the ferret, I may have space. I have kept families of ferrets before, only have a jill now though.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> out of interest where is the ferret, I may have space. I have kept families of ferrets before, only have a jill now though.


Bolton. Will PM you te link if you like?


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

stupid moo! the little grrrr! told me she didnt want a ferret anymore well thatl explain why the daft cow why dose she do this.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Bolton is just to far :frown2:

I cant understand some people, my ferret is a pain in the back side sometimes, but I wouldnt give her up for the world :frown2:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

myzoo said:


> stupid moo! the little grrrr! told me she didnt want a ferret anymore well thatl explain why the daft cow why dose she do this.


Only "like" this cos it's what I wanted to say!!!!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> Bolton is just to far :frown2:
> 
> I cant understand some people, my ferret is a pain in the back side sometimes, but I wouldnt give her up for the world :frown2:


What part of the country are you in?


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

a month is no time at all! took me nearly 3 months to introduce my baby girl in with the rest of the crew! Oh, how i wish i lived closer, i would have taken him on, even to foster to find him a suitable home. So many people don;t know what they are getting themselves into with ferrets and i fear he may get passed around alot  x


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Only "like" this cos it's what I wanted to say!!!!!!


 i just cant help myself she makes me so mad Grrrrrr! i see she has raised the price to £10 now .honstly why dose she do this i bet she got him for free to make some money.i dnt think she got him from preloved because i emailed everbody with cheap or free ferrets and they was all shocked and said no way would they sell/give her their beloved ferrets.unless she used a differnt name. theres just no stopping her ive reported her numerous times but she is still advertising and giving preloved a bad name.i really feel for these poor animals. the poor mites


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

fuzzymum said:


> a month is no time at all! took me nearly 3 months to introduce my baby girl in with the rest of the crew! Oh, how i wish i lived closer, i would have taken him on, even to foster to find him a suitable home. So many people don;t know what they are getting themselves into with ferrets and i fear he may get passed around alot  x


I did say it depends on the ferret though I had one girl who wouldnt accept any company she just loved her own space


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

What a cow! :mad5:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Only "like" this cos it's what I wanted to say!!!!!!


Im down in Kent


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> Im down in Kent


Ahhh a bit of a trek then!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK I ignored her......and just been emailed saying i can have him for free if I come tomorrow!!!


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

yeah ok free mmmm! i wounder if she really would give it for free or once you get there try pressuring you into paying. if ya do go take sombody with you.i hope you do get it niki


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

myzoo said:


> yeah ok free mmmm! i wounder if she really would give it for free or once you get there try pressuring you into paying. if ya do go take sombody with you.i hope you do get it niki


Well on a serious note I might be able to pick him up....though the conditions are tomorrow...which I can't do. But IF i pick up on Friday (OH is coming up sohe might come with me) I cannot keep him. I mean if someone can give him a home locally on Friday then this might be possible. And can house him temporarily...but I have never even held a ferret let alone keep one!!!!!!!


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

nicky your fantastic iam sure if you did end up fostering it sombody would have him if you got him. ive also never kept ferrets and although i think they are georgious animals i wouldnt have a clue where to begin wish i could help i havnt a clue about ferrets.
if ya go just have a nosie and see if theres any signs of the rats because ive not herd from her in a while.
niky your so kind and caring these animals are so lucky people like you exsist.
i think it would be good to wait till friday if she will wait at least then your oh can go with you.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

myzoo said:


> nicky your fantastic iam sure if you did end up fostering it sombody would have him if you got him. ive also never kept ferrets and although i think they are georgious animals i wouldnt have a clue where to begin wish i could help i havnt a clue about ferrets.
> if ya go just have a nosie and see if theres any signs of the rats because ive not herd from her in a while.
> niky your so kind and caring these animals are so lucky people like you exsist.
> i think it would be good to wait till friday if she will wait at least then your oh can go with you.


Lol stop it your making me blush! Then I will start chatting c***!!

Well I've not heard back but I am sure if she still has him by Friday I will hear! I refuse to pay for him though! So yeah will take someone with e!


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks like theres a ferret coming my way then, thats if she gets back to you.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Lol stop it your making me blush! Then I will start chatting c***!!
> 
> Well I've not heard back but I am sure if she still has him by Friday I will hear! I refuse to pay for him though! So yeah will take someone with e!


ha!HA! LOL dont know why iam making everybody blush this week.
why not get sombody to string her along sying they want to buy it say thursday evening offer her a price she cant refuse then at the last minute let her down that way you will know your safe till friday .or am i just thinking daft


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

I hope this gets sorted soon, poor thing, hate that she keeps doing this


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK well thanks to my lovely OH I am now have a lift up to Bolton, company for while I am there and probably a lift up to Yorkshire_Rose too who will be taking him....if she gets back to me AND doesn't mess me about!!! So thank you OH!!! He does put up with a lot....I keep telling him I am only with him for his car 



Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Looks like theres a ferret coming my way then, thats if she gets back to you.


I know thanks so much for helping!!!!



myzoo said:


> ha!HA! LOL dont know why iam making everybody blush this week.
> why not get sombody to string her along sying they want to buy it say thursday evening offer her a price she cant refuse then at the last minute let her down that way you will know your safe till friday .or am i just thinking daft


Lol yeah well am happy to PM the link to anyone who wants that....though they will have to make sure that the girl knows it's not on by the end of Thurs evening!! I have a small time frame in Friday morning!



Kitty_pig said:


> I hope this gets sorted soon, poor thing, hate that she keeps doing this


I know  But I will be refusing to pay a penny for it...am not going to give her the incentive to keep doing it!


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Someone PM me the link please.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

ajohnson said:


> Someone PM me the link please.


PM'd u!


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Ferret food at the ready, for a short stay if they get back to you.

IF not then i have a treat for the mice at least =D


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK might be on for tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Good luck - hope she gives the poor thing up without a pricetag!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> Good luck - hope she gives the poor thing up without a pricetag!


No reply yet...but yeah thats why I got them OH coming....he won't take any s*** from her!


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

niki87 said:


> OK might be on for tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 good luck niki hope you manage to get him.hope she dosent give you to much hassel. take care hope all gose well  xx


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Hope all goes well tonight


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Are you defo going tonight? Good luck if you are!!! You deserve a medal Nikki x


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

did you manage to get the little guy hope you did and all the best good luck xx )


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Shes pissing about and wanting money again. 

My theory is shes wanting the money to buy a entire male to mate her female, my only concern now is if thats true and she cant find a male to mate or doesnt take the female to vets for a jill jab then the female will die.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Shes pissing about and wanting money again.
> 
> My theory is shes wanting the money to buy a entire male to mate her female, my only concern now is if thats true and she cant find a male to mate or doesnt take the female to vets for a jill jab then the female will die.


she could take the jill to a hob anyway if she wanted kits as people have started "Studding" ferrets. How crazy :mad5: this wasn't heard of a few years ago.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Shes pissing about and wanting money again.
> 
> My theory is shes wanting the money to buy a entire male to mate her female, my only concern now is if thats true and she cant find a male to mate or doesnt take the female to vets for a jill jab then the female will die.


:mad5: she is terrible what a discusting thing (was gonna say person but!) the money grabbing bi**h .
can a jill really die if not mated or jabbed or have i misenterpreted you  i dont know much about ferrets but her treatment is horrible how dare she oh yeah and got a message from preloved admin from the complaint i put in about the rats and this is what they said Thanks for our email. We have looked at this member's activity and see that they have only advertised one litter of rats for sale. We do not have evidence of them selling a high number of animals. If you feel these animals are being treated cruelly, I would recommend you contact the RSPCA as they do have the powers to investigate and take action if appropriate. You can get their contact details from the link below: Contact us - - rspca.org.uk 
well they obviously havent looked hard enough :mad5: i really hope you get this sorted you nd niki are awsome )


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

myzoo said:


> :mad5: she is terrible what a discusting thing (was gonna say person but!) the money grabbing bi**h .
> can a jill really die if not mated or jabbed or have i misenterpreted you  i dont know much about ferrets but her treatment is horrible how dare she oh yeah and got a message from preloved admin from the complaint i put in about the rats and this is what they said Thanks for our email. We have looked at this member's activity and see that they have only advertised one litter of rats for sale. We do not have evidence of them selling a high number of animals. If you feel these animals are being treated cruelly, I would recommend you contact the RSPCA as they do have the powers to investigate and take action if appropriate. You can get their contact details from the link below: Contact us - - rspca.org.uk
> well they obviously havent looked hard enough :mad5: i really hope you get this sorted you nd niki are awsome )


From what ive read ( and can remember ) they get some form or aneimea ( that isnt spelt right but im too tierd to care haha ) which can cause them to become very ill and even die if left untreated.

Which this person will probably leave it too late then try and palm it off onto someone else.

Ferrets can also be quite arrgessive when mating leading to injury.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

ill add to what YR has said, if a Jill isnt mated they do not come out of season, if they are allowed to stay in season they suffer from a form of animia which will kill them if left long enough, you can either mate a Jill with a male that has has a vasectomy, which will bring her out of season, or get her the Jill jab, which will bring her out of season, the other option is to actually breed her, or the best option, is to spay her

hope you manage to sort something out, i would try get the Jill off her too if you can niki


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Awwww! the poor girl i feel so sorry for her so basicly if left in this girls hnds the jill will probally end up seriously ill or dead 
i seen on her add she put it gets on with other ferets then at the end she put her reason it dont get on with her male.i dont know why pl keeps letting her do this its discusting and its then left to good people like you lot to pick up the pieces its dradfull.
i really hope you get this wee girl and hope she gets the life she deserves. good luck yorkshire rose and niki keep fighting and dont give up your both doing a marverlous job


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> ill add to what YR has said, if a Jill isnt mated they do not come out of season, if they are allowed to stay in season they suffer from a form of animia which will kill them if left long enough, you can either mate a Jill with a male that has has a vasectomy, which will bring her out of season, or get her the Jill jab, which will bring her out of season, the other option is to actually breed her, or the best option, is to spay her
> 
> hope you manage to sort something out, i would try get the Jill off her too if you can niki


To add another point, using a vas male will not 100% prevent a pregnacy either. There has been some cases where it reverse without the owner knowing.

haha and ive only just realised this is the ferret section haha!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

She started demanding money so we didn't go. OH is back up next week so if she changes her mind then will do it then. I feel awful about this, like i let the poor mite down and certainly a failed rescue  But I do not wanna give this girl any more incentive to buy pets. I mean I got it down to a fiver!!!...what's an effing fiver...and was driving 20miles up grrr.

If anyone else wants to try then feel free. But I would demand him for free. If enough people do it then she might give him up! to someone eventually.

Sorry everyone


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Awwwww! niki dont feel bad you did the right thing keep strongand dont pay her a penny.i know how you feel i feel the same about the rats but these people only care about money they are selfish and not worth getting upset over.i know you care and thats what matters you have good intentions and are a good person.hopefully she will learn one day.
keep up your good work niki you do a brilliant job.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

niki87 said:


> She started demanding money so we didn't go. OH is back up next week so if she changes her mind then will do it then. I feel awful about this, like i let the poor mite down and certainly a failed rescue  But I do not wanna give this girl any more incentive to buy pets. I mean I got it down to a fiver!!!...what's an effing fiver...and was driving 20miles up grrr.
> 
> If anyone else wants to try then feel free. But I would demand him for free. If enough people do it then she might give him up! to someone eventually.
> 
> Sorry everyone


Niki, you're brilliant. Just remember to stay strong. The fact that you got her down to a fiver is good progress considering the stupid prices she's been flinging around. There's time to break her down yet. I know these poor ferrets need out, but if they can hang on, things will work out better in the long run, especially if she's put off getting any more animals


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

myzoo said:


> Awwwww! niki dont feel bad you did the right thing keep strongand dont pay her a penny.i know how you feel i feel the same about the rats but these people only care about money they are selfish and not worth getting upset over.i know you care and thats what matters you have good intentions and are a good person.hopefully she will learn one day.
> keep up your good work niki you do a brilliant job.


Awww thanks hun! Yeah I know exactly how you feel! Is so frustrating though!



Argent said:


> Niki, you're brilliant. Just remember to stay strong. The fact that you got her down to a fiver is good progress considering the stupid prices she's been flinging around. There's time to break her down yet. I know these poor ferrets need out, but if they can hang on, things will work out better in the long run, especially if she's put off getting any more animals


Thanks hun! Yeah am thinking if she ddoesn't get rid by next week then maybe she will give him up. I mean a fiver isn't bad for a ferret and I would happily play that for one or even as an adoption fee. But cos i know a bit about her pet background I am taking the advice of you good people and refusing to pay a penny.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

) i know niki she is a troll for it but i dont think she will give it for free just like the rats thought if i waited then maybe she would but she never budged.these people know how to get into our heads and push us but we need to stand firm because we could buy these now and give them a happy life but what about the next and the next nd the more money she makes the more she will do it.
i know niki its really hard but stand strong and save your money for a genuine case i know its not much but it would still be putting money in her pocket.its just so hard you want to help but dont want to pay her and she is a stubborn pig.good luck niki


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

You're doing absoloutely the right thing. Every time you cave in and give her any form of payment, it will just make her even more hard work in the future as she will know that eventually she will get some money for them. I know it might sound cruel but if the poor ferret ends up dead then at least it's not having to live with her any more x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

myzoo said:


> ) i know niki she is a troll for it but i dont think she will give it for free just like the rats thought if i waited then maybe she would but she never budged.these people know how to get into our heads and push us but we need to stand firm because we could buy these now and give them a happy life but what about the next and the next nd the more money she makes the more she will do it.
> i know niki its really hard but stand strong and save your money for a genuine case i know its not much but it would still be putting money in her pocket.its just so hard you want to help but dont want to pay her and she is a stubborn pig.good luck niki


I know....I did get her addy though....think i might go house robbing 



Verbatim said:


> You're doing absoloutely the right thing. Every time you cave in and give her any form of payment, it will just make her even more hard work in the future as she will know that eventually she will get some money for them. I know it might sound cruel but if the poor ferret ends up dead then at least it's not having to live with her any more x


I know


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

What happened with the rats? have they disappeared?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> What happened with the rats? have they disappeared?


Seems that way. No mention of them on sites etc!


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> What happened with the rats? have they disappeared?


dont know last i heard was she text last week asking if a still wanted them for 50quid all in she said sombody else was interested.
but today i got a text dont hink she knows iam the same person she was asking about some cages i had up for swaps.might just text of another number enquiring about the rats just to see but i know for a fact if she still has she wont give them for free xxxx


----------

